# exemption from social contributions - Canada



## ccmmkk (Aug 21, 2009)

Has anyone had experience dealing with the organizations that handle social contributions in France? I am having difficulties with the organizations dealing with social contributions as they think I owe contributions in France.

I obtained a Certificate of Coverage (exemption from social contributions) before I arrived in France which I've sent to the organizations (such as RSI, URSSAF) which handle social contributions. They asked for a specific form (SE401-01) to be filled out. When I inquired with the Canadian authorities about this form, they told me that SE401-01 is for Quebec residents only and the Certificate of Coverage that I had already obtained is the equivalent to SE401-01 for Canadians outside of Quebec.

Has any other Canadians have issues with social contributions? With a certificate of coverage, should I be exempt from ALL social contributions in France?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your exemption from social contributions is usually tied to your employment and specific agreements between your own government and the French. You should ask your employer to get involved in the process of dealing with the French cotisation agencies because, as far as I know, you need their support.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

